# ONR Prewash Mix



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi
Can anyone recommend the best amont of ONR for a prewash in a one litre spray bottle.
Thanks


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I just add a capful to my sprayer (1.5L).


----------



## Dr. Crane (May 11, 2010)

my retailer recommends 1:10 dilution for pre-wash, works well


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I put one cap in the sprayer, 2 in the bucket


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

depends what bottle you are using as caps differ. I like to put 1 ounce of ONR to 2 litres in my sprayer


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I use 1:32, something like 1 ounce for a litre. Takes bird droppings etc very well as a QD also.


----------

